# TX, San Antonio - gamer looking for group



## saethone (Mar 9, 2005)

hi! i'm looking for a group that plays friday evenings in san antonio texas. have played 2nd edition for a couple years but my books are in indiana still for that, and just recently picked up 3.5e handbook and ebberon cs. im game for any setting really, as long as its d&d!


----------

